# Scent Works



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone used fragrance oils from The Scent Works? I have only used a couple of suppliers, and I am not familiar with this one. They have a particular scent that I have been searching for. So far they are the only ones that have it and it is soap safe. Tuscan Tomato or something like that. I have been searching for an herbal/earthy/tomato fragrance.

Would appreciate any comments or experiences with them if you don't mind sharing.

Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been happy with what I've gotten from them, though they are on the higher end for pricing. Their Pink Sugar is amazing.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have used them in the past. Not sure why I drifted away but the FO's I used were and are nice. But like all suppliers there are probably some duds in the mix.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool, that is good info to know. I will have to look and see if they have a minimum :lol That is also good to know about the pink sugar. I have been wanting a good pink sugar.

Sheryl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It goes really dark brown, though, of course.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The exact same Pink Sugar is cheaper via aromahaven.com and natures gardens. It would be tough to use many of their scents because of the price, I could see it if you also made lotions, perfumes and body butters and needed that high end scent and then also soaped it, but certainly not for soap. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am open for suggestions. I am looking for a tomato/basil/earthy scent to put in a tomato gardeners soap I am in the process of planning. So far I have not found many that can be used in soap. Most are okay for candles, but not for soap. :/ And I am cheap. I don't wanna pay a lot of money.

open for suggestions

Sheryl


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Scent Works Pink Sugar also- I have a couple from AH too. SW is my fav, but one of the ones from AH is close. I will look and see which one it is...


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Overall, the folks who have used SW. Are the scents more complex? Do you feel like you are getting a higher end FO when you purchase there? I keep going back to their site because a bunch of the scents intrigue me but the price always stops me from ordering. 

Stacey, have you tried their Osage Orange FO? I couldn't believe it when I saw that FO. Do you really think Kansans would buy a hedge ball scented soap? I think most would laugh or give me a weird look.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No kidding! I saw that and thought that it was pretty funny, but that it might make a fun novelty soap...the real trick would be to make it in the shape of a hedge ball. :rofl 

As for complexity, I haven't soaped the AHRE Pink Sugar yet...OOB it smells nearly the same. I ought to try it here soon. I haven't soaped much of their stuff, just too pricey. But the PS was so highly recommended that I had to try it. The Blue Sugar is just ok. I mean, it's nice, but it's so much lighter. Hoping to hear back from Jennifer soon!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

The AH Pink Sugar that smells most like SW Pink Sugar is the SNC one.

I do think the SW scents are more complex and are overall good quality. With some suppliers, you sample a lot of fos before finding one that smells good and doesn't fade. My experience with SW has been less duds. No cheap plastic smelling ones that I have tried. They are pricey though, and I think you can find other great fos from other suppliers for a lot less money, but you have to sample a lot, or check the srb (and this forum's review as well), or talk to people who have done both. JMO


----------

